# Manitoulin Island, Ontario



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

I'm posting this thread to offer help to anyone who's interested in fishing Manitoulin island or will be. My family has a cottage in Kagawong, on the North Channel and I've been fishing there for years. If anyone wants some info, shoot me a PM.

By the way, there is excellent smallmouth, perch, and pike fishing. As well as salmon, trout and walleye.


----------



## LindyRigger (Apr 13, 2004)

ErieAngler said:


> I'm posting this thread to offer help to anyone who's interested in fishing Manitoulin island or will be. My family has a cottage in Kagawong, on the North Channel and I've been fishing there for years. If anyone wants some info, shoot me a PM.
> 
> By the way, there is excellent smallmouth, perch, and pike fishing. As well as salmon, trout and walleye.


I am going to Bruce Mines on the north channel the first week of October. Any info for type of species or techniques for north channel would be appreciated. 
Thanks 
LindyRigger


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

While I can't provide you with specific fishing tactics for that section of the North Channel, I do recommend you stop by Bobbers for breakfast. They have excellent home baked goods, including yummy cinnamon rolls and butter tarts.
Too bad you are a few years too late to enjoy the German cuisine that was previously served at the Bavarian Inn. Unfortunately, the new management missed the boat and has attempted to turn the restaurant into a "sports bar." Very ordinary.

Enjoy the North Channel. While I haven't fished there in the fall, I have been making a four week trip to Spanish, about 80km farther down the road annually since 1991.

Read my North Channel fishing trip report at:
http://www.bmustangs.com/SchabellSpanishRvrFishingTrip18.html


----------



## LindyRigger (Apr 13, 2004)

BMustang said:


> While I can't provide you with specific fishing tactics for that section of the North Channel, I do recommend you stop by Bobbers for breakfast. They have excellent home baked goods, including yummy cinnamon rolls and butter tarts.
> Too bad you are a few years too late to enjoy the German cuisine that was previously served at the Bavarian Inn. Unfortunately, the new management missed the boat and has attempted to turn the restaurant into a "sports bar." Very ordinary.
> 
> Enjoy the North Channel. While I haven't fished there in the fall, I have been making a four week trip to Spanish, about 80km farther down the road annually since 1991.
> ...


Thanks for the reply. Will definitely try Bobbers. I have read your reports which has caused increased excitement for me. We're the Walleye mostly caught trollling or did you jig/live bait rig.


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

^^ Remember that we were there Mid-May//Mid-June, BUT with that said you could run into similar conditions on the way out, that we had on the way in (Fall/Spring).
We exclusively trolled SR7 Shad or Fire Tiger Rapalla Shad Raps. They run 6 feet deep, and trolled almost exclusively the hour before dark in 10-12 feet of water, or less. 
Of course, we also caught them while fishing for other species.
Most of the regulars up there use worm harnesses or minnows. We call them "Dew Worm Dippers" and have NEVER since 1991 had to resort to using live bait.
My suggetion would be that if they aren't hitting the SR7s, use a deeper diving plug.
Best of luck, and make sure we get a full report.

I will be heading in the other direction, heading to Pickwick Lake, Tennessee beginning this coming Monday. It is WAY TOO EARLY to be fishing Pickwick, BUT it is the ONLY window of opportunity I have for the remainder of the fall for an extended trip.


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

Heading for McGregor Bay tomorrow off the Manitoulin for 2 weeks. Great Smallmouth, Largemouth and Northern Pike fishing. Been going there for over 50 years.


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

^^ Envious
I'm heading to Pickwick Tennessee in the morning, with little to no expectations of catching a lot of fish. But you go when you can go and this is it.
Best of luck, Give us a report when you return.


----------



## Backwater (Aug 13, 2006)

I've been thinking of taking my brother up to Lake Kagawong this fall, but have not fished Ontario in the Fall before - usually try to hit it in the Spring at or near Spanish, but have never tried Kagawong. Anyone have prior experience on Kagawong in Fall? Any suggestions on where to stay?


----------



## LindyRigger (Apr 13, 2004)

What an awesome week. The weather made fishing a challenge but we managed enough fish for a few meals and for everyone to bring home some filets. We had cold fronts, east winds, gale force winds, thunder storms, sunshine and temps from low 30s to 50s. The largest pike was 35.25" and also caught my first salmon.


----------

